# Shostakovich's "Tea for Two"



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Shostakovich's clever orchestration and the fun story behind it:

Tea for Two


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, it is a nice story - from those good old days when DSCH was still allowed to do things like that. :devil:


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

That's pretty cool. I read that while having some tea.


----------



## suslik (May 30, 2013)

Wonderful story! 
Also, thank you, now I know how this melody is called ))


----------

